# Yet Another Newbie Thread (Clonesss!)



## Abso (May 21, 2008)

Hey guys, I've been growing this as a fun project in the window/outside now that its warming up, . 

I'd like to take it seriously and grab some clones off of it and light it up indoors, .

I just wanted your opinion if I can chop some clones, or if I should wait, .  I'm not a grower by any means (yet), so I come for advice!


Thanks.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 22, 2008)

Looks like she's flowering. Anyways, here's my overview on what would be viable clone cuttings.
Nice plant by the way.


----------



## Abso (May 22, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Looks like she's flowering. Anyways, here's my overview on what would be viable clone cuttings.
> Nice plant by the way.



Yeah, shes definitely flowering on at least 10 spots.  Thanks for the cutting info, its a little unclear to my untrained eye, but I think I know where you mean, .

Thanks for the compliment on her, ;-).


----------



## smokybear (May 22, 2008)

She looks good. How far along into flowering is she? I would only take a couple clones and let her finish flowering. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Abso (May 22, 2008)

Not sure to be exact...  I'd say shes been flowering for a couple of weeks for sure. 

When I take the cutting, I do it on a branch with nodes on it right?


----------



## maineharvest (May 22, 2008)

I personally would start from seed rather than clone from a flowering plant.  By the time you get that thing to have a nice solid root base, you could have started from seed and not be that much farther behind.   And since you are new to this i wouldnt recommend cloning from a flowering plant.  It only makes things a little more difficult.  You want to make it as easy as possible.


----------



## Abso (May 22, 2008)

I'm a glutton to pain and learning, .


----------



## maineharvest (May 22, 2008)

right on!!!  good luck


----------



## Abso (May 22, 2008)

Took four cuttings, here's hoping for roots, !


----------



## klm5124 (May 22, 2008)

did you dip them in anything or just placed in soil?


----------



## Abso (May 22, 2008)

Just placed in wet soil.  If they all die I'll have to get rooting hormone.  I have them under a dome also.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 23, 2008)

They look fine. Your clones will more than likely turn out with some roots in a couple of weeks to a month. They'll appear to be dormant the whole time. But as long as they are not a clump of green leaves and stem and are standing up, they are living and healthy as can be. Gj on the cuttings.


----------



## Abso (May 23, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> They look fine. Your clones will more than likely turn out with some roots in a couple of weeks to a month. They'll appear to be dormant the whole time. But as long as they are not a clump of green leaves and stem and are standing up, they are living and healthy as can be. Gj on the cuttings.



Up to a month hey?  I'll definitely need to work on my patience, ;-).  

Thanks for the info.


----------



## maineharvest (May 24, 2008)

If you clone with hormones and rockwool it only takes about ten days to get some nice roots.  Ive tried to clone in soil so many times and they always just die after a week or two.  I found that it helps to trim those big fan leaves off.


----------



## Abso (May 24, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> If you clone with hormones and rockwool it only takes about ten days to get some nice roots.  Ive tried to clone in soil so many times and they always just die after a week or two.  I found that it helps to trim those big fan leaves off.



Yeah, I bet that's the method to use, but I'm definitely not going to start messing with these cuttings, they are still healthy as can be, .


----------



## Abso (Jun 22, 2008)

An update as to the clones and mothers health, .

Sorry for the first couple of out of focus shots, but its hard to take a good picture in the rain under a small serving platter, .

First four are the clones!  Fourth is obviously dead, but I think the photo is dramatic enough, ;-).

Quick edit:  The mom had her stemmed snapped in two places three times, :-S.  I over cared and that lead to stupid accidents.  So I hope these three can make the mom proud in what they will grow into, ;-).


----------



## bongzilla (Jul 21, 2008)

aww man, sucks that the mother got injured  look on the bright side though, even if the mom dies you can use the undeveloped buds to make a batch of hash oil to carry you over until those clones start flowering. good luck!


----------

